# ROUND ONE - GAME THREE: Celtics at Pacers (1-1)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Crush: Focus dude... Dude? 
[Ricky wakes up] 
Crush: Oh, hey. Dude, he lives. 
Ricky: Oh... 
Crush: How are you, Sixth Man? 
Ricky: What? 
Crush: Yeah, we saw you and we were like "whoa", and you were like "whoa..." and we went like, "whoa..." 
Ricky: What are you talking about? 
Crush: You, Sixth Man, taking on the Pacers. You've got some serious thrill issues, dude... 
Ricky: Oh, my stomach. 
Crush: Hey, no hurling on the shell, dude, ok? Just waxed it. 
Ricky: Where am I, Mr. Turtle? 
Crush: Dude. Mister Turtle is my father, the name's Crush. 
Ricky: Crush, really? Well ok Crush, I need to find the ECF, the Eastern Conference Finals. Do you know where that is? 
Crush: Dude. You're going to need to hit a shot.

Ricky Davis struggled, shooting just 1-8 and commiting five turnovers before fouling out last night against the Pacers in a 82-79 Game Two loss. Paul Pierce led all scorers with 33 on 9-16 shooting, but shot just 2-7 from three and missed a potential game winner. Pierce also had seven boards, five assists, and just a single turnover. Antoine Walker had 19 and 7 boards, to go with three assists, two steals and a block. Walker hit 8 of 16 and both of his free throws. If you've been doing the math with me, you'd know that Walker and Pierce combined to shoot 17 of 32 (53.1%). The Celtics as a team shot 26 of 67 (38.8%). That means the other eight Celtics who got playing time went a combined 9 of 35 (25.7%). Many of you wanted Raef LaFrentz to take the last shot that Pierce took, but Raef went 0-4 from the floor and finished with just three points, to go with six boards. Mark Blount had a rough go at it with 2-8 shooting, but did have 5 boards. Gary Payton was quite bad with 2-7 shooting for four points to go with four assists and three turnovers. Tony Allen hit both of his shots and both of his FTs, but had four fouls in 13 minutes of play.

The Pacers were led by Reggie Miller's 28 points on 9-18 shooting, including 7-8 from the line. Stephen Jackson had 20 points on the night, with 16 in the first quarter. Jermaine O'Neal had 13 points to go with six boards and three blocks.

The key matchup for this game will not be on the court. It will be Doc Rivers vs. himself. Doc needs to let Marcus, Tony, and Al get on the floor together and try to get some hustle and some energy on the floor. Ricky Davis needs to feed off that energy to get going early on in the second quarter as well as the second half. Pierce and Walker will continue to do their thing, but we can't go back to Obie ball with Pierce and Walker taking on the world.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Hehe, my head hurts after reading the first part.

Totally agree with you on the key matchup: Doc vs. himself. Doc better play the 2nd unit more next game, especially at least twice the amount of minutes for Jefferson and Banks. Both guys have had nothing but quality contributions each time they're in. GP's gotta step up. He got abused by Anthony Johnson in game 2 (a career backup PG). Mark Blount has to show us something. Allen got owned by Miller badly in game 2, so I wish for at least a little containment there, but the team has to do a much better job on keeping track of Reggie running around. The Pacers immediately played better when Miller was in the game. But the main theme here should be to Doc Rivers which is, "Play the 2nd unit more in the 3rd, rest the starters enough so they have energy for the 4th because they burned out quickly." One of the worst clock managements of the year for Doc. Unacceptable.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Haha, nice post Agoo. :clap: 


I think we should/could win in game 3 if....

- We don't give Reggie open 3, or any shots.
- Get the Bench into the game erlier to pump up the intensity.
- Pierce needs to find a rythm.
- Never never quit!
- Out hussle to Pacers to loose balls.
- When you make a good defensive play and outlet the pass, run down the court to try and get the offensive rebound (happened a few times in game 1 and 2).
- If your not making your shots, move on and let someone else shoot untill you get a open look, so basicly dont force your shots.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The outcome of game three will be determined by Blount's law: the success of the Celtics is inversely proportional to the number of minutes Mark Blount plays. If he plays 8 minutes or less, as he did in Game 1, the Celtics will win. If not.....


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Big John said:


> The outcome of game three will be determined by Blount's law: the success of the Celtics is inversely proportional to the number of minutes Mark Blount plays. If he plays 8 minutes or less, as he did in Game 1, the Celtics will win. If not.....


I like that philosophy, as I said in another post Mark Blount should get NO MORE than 10 minutes in a game if we are going to win this series. Al Jefferson should get NO LESS than 20. Honestly I would like Blount to be the end of the bench Center instead of Perk and give Blount the DNP's.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Honestly I would like Blount to be the end of the bench Center instead of Perk and give Blount the DNP's.



i dont disagree with you...but management would never let that happen for the simple fact that they just signed him to a 40 million dollar contract...they cant justify giving him DNPs...he need a chance to play and show he deserves the money (which is probably impossible) but he is always gonna be playing more than perk


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i dont disagree with you...but management would never let that happen for the simple fact that they just signed him to a 40 million dollar contract...they cant justify giving him DNPs...he need a chance to play and show he deserves the money (which is probably impossible) but he is always gonna be playing more than perk


There are lots of guys making big money sitting on the ends of benches across the NBA....Michael Stewart comes to mind :clown:


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

This game means alot, we could be down 2-1 or up 2-1.....Big game guys, they are gonna come out swinging for the fence now lets shut those Pacer fans up.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> There are lots of guys making big money sitting on the ends of benches across the NBA....Michael Stewart comes to mind :clown:




hahaha cant argue with u there


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

hahaha, great post agoo.. love the creativity.. much props. but about this game.. ricky def. needs to step up and help the C's take this one in Indiana because this could be a series maker or breaker.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

I say Cs win 96 to 91

Good luck Celts :cheers:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

AoK-TripleDouble said:


> This game means alot, we could be down 2-1 or up 2-1.....Big game guys, they are gonna come out swinging for the fence now lets shut those Pacer fans up.


That's good math there.

I agree that the Celtics do need to get up to an early lead if they're going to take this matchup.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

nfire: Heart, desire and hustle! Its the fire within that makes a champion! nfire:​


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> That's good math there.
> 
> I agree that the Celtics do need to get up to an early lead if they're going to take this matchup.



Thank you, but I cant get all the credit....I used a calculator :biggrin:


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I predict a 98-95 Celtics win.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

AoK-TripleDouble said:


> Haha, nice post Agoo. :clap:
> 
> 
> I think we should/could win in game 3 if....
> ...


the dont let reggie get any 3's is not goin to happen, the others r possible but if u kno nethign about reggie is he will always get open, think of all his big games, everyoen in the stadium knew he was guna get the ball, there jsut isnt nethign u can do bout it, newya gl for game 3 guys


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

You gotta admitted that part kinda work in Game one. We just need to be able to repeat that performance on Reggie though it'll be hard as hell. Failed miserably for game 2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I just want to win. I don't care if Reggie gets 60 points as long as we win.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Did anyone notice last game that the announcers were favoring the Pacers, specificly Miller? Just like little things like, talking about how Ricky takes to many shots. I think his comment on that was, "I think everytime Davis touches the ball he intends to shoot." Also when Allen fouled O'Neal they said "Fortunetly O'Neal got fouled." Just little hints here and there, they were also OBSESSING over Miller, "GREAT SHOT BY MILLER!", "What a shot attempt.", "WHAT A PASS!" and also just talking about how great he is/was. It was getting on me and my brothers nerves.

Also does anyone think the refs give Reggie WAY TO MANY CALLS?!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

big pacer 20 said:


> the dont let reggie get any 3's is not goin to happen, the others r possible but if u kno nethign about reggie is he will always get open, think of all his big games, everyoen in the stadium knew he was guna get the ball, there jsut isnt nethign u can do bout it, newya gl for game 3 guys



reggie gets open liek he has all these years, pushing off and acting like the other guy is fouling him, it has always been liek that and will neva' change o well...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

AoK-TripleDouble said:


> Also does anyone think the refs give Reggie WAY TO MANY CALLS?!


To be fair, so does Pierce. Although on two occasions, the referee's really blew it. One, when Jermaine O'Neal grabbed the referee's shirt and no technical foul ensued. Two, when Reggie Miller fell down after he missed a three-point attempt to get three foul shots.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> To be fair, so does Pierce. Although on two occasions, the referee's really blew it. One, when Jermaine O'Neal grabbed the referee's shirt and no technical foul ensued. Two, when Reggie Miller fell down after he missed a three-point attempt to get three foul shots.



ot: we both bet liek all our pts. on the C's...GO C's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and yes pierce does get calls too, but reggie's are such acting jobs sumtymes its INSANE :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> ot: we both bet liek all our pts. on the C's...GO C's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have nearly 550,000 left.

:banana:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

dont forget to put your uCash on the celts tonight!!
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2189216


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

big pacer 20 said:


> the dont let reggie get any 3's is not goin to happen, the others r possible but if u kno nethign about reggie is he will always get open, think of all his big games, everyoen in the stadium knew he was guna get the ball, there jsut isnt nethign u can do bout it, newya gl for game 3 guys


Reggie was huge in game 2 but he only had 7 points in game 1 and was effectively taken out of the game by Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, and Ricky Davis' defense, it's very possible that we can do that again.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

AoK-TripleDouble said:


> Did anyone notice last game that the announcers were favoring the Pacers, specificly Miller? Just like little things like, talking about how Ricky takes to many shots. I think his comment on that was, "I think everytime Davis touches the ball he intends to shoot." Also when Allen fouled O'Neal they said "Fortunetly O'Neal got fouled." Just little hints here and there, they were also OBSESSING over Miller, "GREAT SHOT BY MILLER!", "What a shot attempt.", "WHAT A PASS!" and also just talking about how great he is/was. It was getting on me and my brothers nerves.
> 
> Also does anyone think the refs give Reggie WAY TO MANY CALLS?!



That is why I watch Fox Sports Net and listen to Tommy, Mike and Cousy instead


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

They will not beat Indiana playing at the same pace as game 2. The Celtics must find a way to speed up the action.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Big John said:


> They will not beat Indiana playing at the same pace as game 2. The Celtics must find a way to speed up the action.


Exactly. Rick Carlisle was able to dictate the tempo of the game, advantaging the Pacers and creating a less comfortable offensive environment for the Boston Celtics. Doc Rivers did nothing to combat this so the Boston Celtics ended up running a slow half-court set with no motion. If the Boston Celtics run a transistion offense, much like they did in most of game one, I believe they will have an easier chance of winning tonight's basketball gaem.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> That is why I watch Fox Sports Net and listen to Tommy, Mike and Cousy instead



Smart man...Smart man... I oviosly didnt think of that :dead:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> I have nearly 550,000 left.
> 
> :banana:



but it seys u have 204? im so confused///


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> but it seys u have 204? im so confused///


I have about 440,000 in the RPG bank and I'm owed about 110,000.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

It has started....

Lets go Celts, this could make or brake us!


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

GAME TIME!!! Lets go C's.. i'm so pumped for this one.. i'm looking for a good win by the C's!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

come on celts!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

oneil misses opening shot then GP misses on the other side


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

alright.. good shot by pierce 4-3 pacers


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was a tremendous look from Antoine on the low-block to a cutting Gary Payton from the weakside. We're still jogging on offense, but we're running a motion set.

Paul Pierce hits the three-point field goal.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

O'Neal already has 4 points...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a great pass from Anthony Johnson. He just lobbed it over everyone from half-court to a jogging Jermaine O'Neal for the easy dunk.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

7-6 GP has 4 pts


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

i like seeing payton take it down low against johnson... he is owning him up.. up 1 now


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gary Payton again. That's the second time Payton was able to shake Anthony Johnson and penetrate the Indiana Pacer defense for two points on a layup opportunity.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

pierce hits the shot up 9-8


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

open shot by jackson


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie is off to a good start. 2-3 for 4 points.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

doesn't seem like jackson's bum knee is a problem yet in this game.. i was hoping it would make him struggle


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

TA is just chaing around Reggie


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics aren't very organized defensively. So much attention is being paid to Reggie Miller, the other Indiana Pacers are being left open. Anthony Johnson was on the recieving end of a great pass for a layup. Tony Allen _can _guard Miller. We don't need _that_ much help defense, Doc.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

another bucket by Payton up again 11-10.. keep it up gary.. nice steal by Tony


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP with ANOHER layup. What is that, his 3rd?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

payton is 3-4 has 6 points, TA with a steal


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

offencive foul by raef its his second :no: blount comes in :no:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with his 2nd off. foul? WTF?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

dale davis hits both FT's


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gary Payton again with a great move to get the layup by driving on the fragile weakside of the Indina Pacers. Johnson is too slow for Payton, wait 'till he guards Banks.

Tony Allen steals an errant pass and throws it away.

LaFrentz picks up an offensive foul and Doc Rivers puts _Mark Blount_ in over Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins, better players who would fit with our ideal offensive scheme. All Blount has been doing is shooting (and missing) 18-footers.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

and one for o'neil on a foul of guess who???? blount :curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

O'Neal with a turnaround jumper. He's already 3-4 for 6 points.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount is the "softest" seven footer in the National Basketball Association. Jermaine O'Neal didn't even have to try and he still overpowers Blount for the two, while initiating contact. Blount picks up the foul and O'Neal has a chance at a three point play.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with his 1st foul. Hopefully he'll pick up a 2nd quicky and Doc will have to put Al or Perk in.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

o'neil misses his FT


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

shot clock violation on the c's


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

nice pass by payron walker finishes


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie hits again. He might get 20+ again tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Right as Mike and Tommy are talking about the Celtics commiting turnovers by throwing it in the backcourt, the Pacers throw the inbound into the fourth row caused by our pressure, full-court defense.

Pierce with a jumper.

"Boy, that snuggled in there"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Have I mentioned that I really don't like Mark Blount?


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

we need to crash the boards better.. we can't give them back to back offensive rebounds like that.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker with another layup. That's his 2nd stright I think.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

YES, Blount picks up his second!!! and on a non shooting foul


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount with an airball. I'm not sure whether to laugh or be angry.

Our interior defense is horrific, partly because our frontcourt is playing unnecessary "help" defense, thus creating holes under the basket. Dale Davis, Jeff Foster, and Jermiane O'Neal have already taken advantage of this major mistake.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker, coast to coast, running on full speed for the layup. Walker has displayed excellent conditioning during his second tour as a Boston Celtic. He was able to beat everyone for the two.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

YES! Mark Blount picks up his 2nd. Perk is in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Fred Jones hits his first field-goal of the series and a big one, a three-pointer.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

ricky misses his first shot of the night.. hopefully he gets it going in this game..


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins just man-handled two Indiana Pacers defenders, almost getting an offensive rebound. By doing this, the Celtics have a better man advantage on defense making it easier for us to "stop" the Pacers.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with a sweet block on Jones!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson in for Antoine Walker.

"Let's see what Jefferson is going to..." (trails off) as Jefferson cannot handle the inbound pass. Our fifth turnover.

Delonte West in for Paul Pierce.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

huuuuge dunk by perk


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky picks up the shooting foul. That is his 1st foul.

Jones makes both

PERK!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great job by Marcus Banks and Kendrick Perkins, creating a great opportunity resulting in two points for the Cetlics. Banks was able to mask his eventual pass to Perkins, giving Kendrick an extra three seconds to create a play before the help defense arrived.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

nice penetration and feed by Banks to Perk who slammed it down do close it to 5, then perkins gets a piece of that 3 point attempt to end the quarter.. after 1 we're down 24-19.. not terrible but we need to get things going before halftime and hopefully go into the locker room with a lead.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

YES! Jackson picks up his 3rd foul!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Every time Ricky Davis gets double-teamed, he throws up a wild pass right into three Indiana Pacer defenders.

Wow. Al Jefferson just showed off a 35 inch vertical jump, grabbing a pass right out of the air. That was great.

Banks with an 18 footer.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky still hasn't scored? Odd, he normally seems to score within a couple of minutes of coming in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

That's the Pacers 3rd team foul already. Only two more before the C's are in the bonus.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, both Perk and Al picks up fouls within 7 seconds of each other.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks just got leveled by Scott Pollard. 

Kendrick Perkins tips in the Ricky Davis miss.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PERK!

He is playing great tonight.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Three second violation on Walker

Reggie makes the FT


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

O'Neal with his 4th basket. PP turns it over then Reggie makes an and 1.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What the ****? Recap:

Pierce does his imitation of the 2003-2004, trying to dribble through a double team on the perimeter and losing the ball (he fell down).

Indiana picks up the ball off the floor and they run. The Celtics don't really play any transisiton defense and (39) Reggie Miller beats (25) Ricky Davis for two and Miller gets the shawdow call.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Just like that the C's are down 10 

This is so depressing


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

And now Perk picks up his 2nd. How many C's players have two fouls?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Let's face it. We are playing a much better basketball team, that understands *how* to play smart, team basketball and utilize their strengths in a manner in which they can outcoach and outplay their opposition. Instead of them passing the ball into their star player every possession (Antoine to Pierce, turnover), they play team basketball and make the extra pass for the easy layup opportunity (O'Neal with a dunk).


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jeesh, now seven (7!!!) C's players have two personl fouls.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Is it possible for Jermaine O'Neal to make every single shot he attempts?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now it's a 16 point lead. Did I mention this is depressing?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Down to a 12 point lead. I would like the C's to get it down to 8 to lower before halftime.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

to all the 8 guests here...SIGN UP!!!:yes:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*sigh* Ricky's game is non-existent in the playoffs again. He can't hit water if he fell out of a boat this series.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Finally, a transition offensive possession.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker hits two FTs to cut it to 12 again but PP picks up a shooting foul on O'Neal. JO makes both. Lead is back up to 14.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Once again, our interior defense is horrific. We commit to every single Pacer that dares put his foot inside the three-point line leaving Jermaine O'Neal open.

Jones for three. DOWN 17.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

:sigh:

J. Jones hits a three...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie fouls Al who makes 1-2 from the line. 

Down 16


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I've seen enough. 

I'm not even going to watch the 2nd half.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis with the put back dunk

Down 18...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

If they keep walking the ball up, it's only going to get worse in the second half. Good opportunity for Pierce to improve his golf game when the Celtics are eliminated.

Ainge has alot of work to do. His first order of business ought to be to fire Rivers.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

edited myself for cursing too much...get it together dammit :dead:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Big John said:


> If they keep walking the ball up, it's only going to get worse in the second half. Good opportunity for Pierce to improve his golf game when the Celtics are eliminated.
> 
> Ainge has alot of work to do. His first order of business ought to be to fire Rivers.


His first order of business needs to be to unload Blount's contract possibly a sign-and-trade involving Walker.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Put.in.perkins.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce takes a three. :no:

Pierce with the offensive rebound and Antoine ends up with it. 

Pierce to the basket for two and the foul.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> His first order of business needs to be to unload Blount's contract possibly a sign-and-trade involving Walker.


Like anyone would take his contract now


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">3-8</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*15-36*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*7-9*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">19</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">38</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">41.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">25.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">77.8%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">6-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-7</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">16</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">5-9</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*20-39*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*12-15*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td><td class="bg4" align="right">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">55</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">51.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">37.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">80.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz hits the three-pointer from Paul Pierce. 

Comeback?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We're only down by 11, but Carlisle is a great coach and won't let us even get 3 baskets in a row. 

You have got to love the guy as a coach.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

11 point game. Come on C's, you have come back from more then this.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine inside to Pierce.

Stephon Jackson for three.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Johnson hits two FTs but PP comes back with a layup. Still an 11 point game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce over the top for another two.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Is this going to turn into one of PP's 20+ point second halfs?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce flops a three. Why are we running a Pierce isolation every possession when Antoine is open on the block.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker hits a three. Down seven. Comeback.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

7 point game!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Stephon Jackson just outruns the Celtics defense for the layup on the break.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Technical on Antoine? O'Neal shoved him. This is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? Technical on Antoine? O'Neal shoved him. This is ****ing ridiculous.


:rofl: That's just bull****.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

that is the crappiest call ever.. these refs. are damn retards


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

that is the crappiest call ever.. these refs. are damn retards

this is terrible we have a chance to make it a 5 point game.. and now it's back to 12


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

These refs are terrible. If Ricky Davis sneezes on Reggie Miller, they'll call a foul.

By the way, double technical on Antoine and Jermiane.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

What a bull**** call. ****ing refs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

4th foul on Raef. 

Please, please, please bring in Perk or Al and not Blount...


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

they are making this game alot less competitive than it should be.. grr


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> 4th foul on Raef.
> 
> Please, please, please bring in Perk or Al and not Blount...


Thank you!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. Payton to Jefferson back door, *misses the dunk. *Offensive rebound, *Jefferson blocked*. Rebound, Antoine draws the foul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson cannot hit a shot within one foot of the basket.

I give up.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Do you think Doc will call a timeout, when they're on a 7-0 run, the crowd is into it?

Nah, didn't think so.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

hahahha.. well it's back to 10 for now.. lets keep some momentum going in our favor this time.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky finally makes a jump shot. Only down eigth with 14 minutes left.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The ref calls the travel five seconds after it occured, yet they don't call the hack on Antoine Walker by Jerimaine O'Neal.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tommy Heinsohn has been superb throughout the game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Settling for jumpshots as our hopes of victory diminish...


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

71-59 after 3.. looks like we need a strong 4th to take this one.. i'm crossing my fingers..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Tommy Heinsohn has been superb throughout the game.


He hasn't said much, it's that bad.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Settling for jumpshots as our hopes of victory diminish...


Not just any jump shots, they're horrible. I don't know what Ricky and Paul were thinking on their last 2 shots.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

We are down 12.....We are going to win.....I cannot say how I know this...I just do.......


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The LOLLYPOP KIDS. Perkins is the man. He just took a rebound from like 3 Pacers.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sigh, down 14.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good night everybody.

This team can't guard Reggie Miller. This is sad.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Just checked in.

Not looking good. 8-9 minutes left and we're down 14. Is this game slipping away from Boston? Checked the stats and Banks and Jefferson have barely played. Raef and Ricky have done nothing, at least Blount ain't playing much. Reggie Miller still going wild all over Allen. Looks like Jermaine is playing very well. Are the Celtics taking it into the key much or just settling for jumpers? How's our D look as a whole?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Down 19? What the hell happened?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Miller just hit the 3.. Taunts afterwords ... 
Lord have mercy.. We've lossed 2 in a row 

AJ


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Down 19 with 7:26 left in the game?

*sigh*

Let's get ready for game 4. :brokenhea


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pathetic.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey, has Miller made two big 3-pointers in the last minute or two resulting in Doc calling a full timeout? I thought I read that twice on the game recap.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Just saw West come in for Raef. Looks like Boston is back to the O'Brien philosophy of "jack it up every chance you get".


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

The C's aren't going to win anything unless Doc leaves Marcus Banks out on the floor. To hell with Gary Payton. He can't defend anyone, period. Put Banks in to pressure Johnson at the point. Banks can shoot a little bit from mid range, and has shown flashes of offensive ability in his limited playing time he gets. I don't understand the way the rotation is right now. I really don't.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Difference again?

Carlisle.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

fight wtf?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Agree. I'm tired of ANTHONY JOHNSON scoring on us. He's a career backup PG. We need Banks defense because Payton's left about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> The C's aren't going to win anything unless Doc leaves Marcus Banks out on the floor. To hell with Gary Payton. He can't defend anyone, period. Put Banks in to pressure Johnson at the point. Banks can shoot a little bit from mid range, and has shown flashes of offensive ability in his limited playing time he gets. I don't understand the way the rotation is right now. I really don't.


Cookie?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Celtics have been down 19 points now for 5-6 straight minutes. Ugh.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> Let's face it. We are playing a much better basketball team, that understands *how* to play smart, team basketball and utilize their strengths in a manner in which they can outcoach and outplay their opposition. Instead of them passing the ball into their star player every possession (Antoine to Pierce, turnover), they play team basketball and make the extra pass for the easy layup opportunity (O'Neal with a dunk).


..


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Guess I'm not the only person who stopped watching..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Just as what happened in Boston in the first game.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Season over. Oh well, at least they didn't get swept like last year. Ricky Davis has been completely ineffective. At this point I wouldn't vote for him as 12th man of the year.l


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Big John said:


> Season over. Oh well, at least they didn't get swept like last year. Ricky Davis has been completely ineffective. At this point I wouldn't vote for him as 12th man of the year.l


Ben Gordon is going to get it anyways


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I also haver a suggestion for improving Pierce's game next week. If he brings his hand a little more over the top of the club, he will control his slice and improve his fairway accuracy, with both his woods and his irons.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Did you come back out of the wood works just to bash these guys? Edit aqua  :nonono: :kissmy:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The thing that angers me the most is that Antoine Walker, our 6 foot 9 guy is the only guy running.

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE RUN WITH HIM??


Key to game 4:

Doc>>>>Carlisle

If not, then it's over.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

not a good game, they came out early but died in the 2nd quarter.

Although Pierce played well, had a nice block, and then shooting well with 19 points, Allen didnt have any points though! And Ricky only had 4, not a good game guys, not a good game.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I had to get up at 4:30 this morning :boohoo: to come into work early so I actually turned the game off midway through the 4th period because it wasn't worth being exhausted to watch :brokenhea 
I have never been more disgusted with a game before in my life! The only guys on the team I was not disgusted with last night were Marcus and Kendrick! Al & Ricky & Raef have been completely invisible since Game 1. Gary & Paul started out awesome and then fizzled. Mark Blount = 3 totally useless unimpassioned minutes, what a joke he is :dead: Tony Allen & Delonte West = no offense to speak of, Antoine has been either taking bad shots or missing the ones that are good shots. I'm just totally disgusted. 
The Pacers made it look like they were the varsity team scrimaging the JV last night, it was humiliating. :curse:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Richie Rich said:


> Did you come back out of the wood works just to bash these guys? Edit aqua  :nonono: :kissmy:


Only when it's so thoroughly deserved.

Well at least we have discovered the real reason Antoine likes to take so many threes. He can't make anything else.

Say, how long was that contract that Danny gave Rivers? Doc is without question the Mark Blount of NBA coaches.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Big John said:


> Only when it's so thoroughly deserved.
> 
> Well at least we have discovered the real reason Antoine likes to take so many threes. He can't make anything else.
> 
> Say, how long was that contract that Danny gave Rivers? Doc is without question the Mark Blount of NBA coaches.


Has your parents ever told you the saying "If you don't have nothing good to say, Don't say nothing at all" ?

AJ


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Al Jefferson said:


> Has your parents ever told you the saying "If you don't have nothing good to say, Don't say nothing at all" ?
> 
> AJ


Then it would be imposible to discuss last night's game without making things up.

No, that's not quite true. Kendrick Perkins played well and Banks, West and Reed played some good defense.


----------

